
Pointers and references practice (2019) - frainfreeze
https://frainfreeze.github.io/practice/cpp/pointers
======
omegote
> "This page contains set of challenges that you can go through to test your
> understanding on the topic."

Let me tell you that none of those problems are challenging at all. They're
entry level stuff.

~~~
saagarjha
Challenges aren't universally challenging. They have an audience that they're
aimed at, and presumably you're not in this one.

~~~
tuczi
+1. Pointers are the pain point for beginners in programming generally and
sometimes for those who switch from other languages. This article is good
start point for them to catch up if they need to.

~~~
echlebek
It's true. It took me ages to understand indirection, and I didn't fully
understand its purpose until I was presented with a programming environment
that didn't have it. (Programming a PDP-8 with machine language.) I created my
own pointer system and tada, the light switched on.

